# I was bitten by a massive dog at the park, the police don't care!



## Vambo (Mar 2, 2012)

I have two springers and when walking them at the park, I was attacked by a huge bear-like dog, (an ocvharka) and bitten on the side and on the arm. It was an unprovoked attack apart from the fact that one of my dogs was growling quietly as he sat, on the lead, in between my legs as I sat on a bench. I had to go by ambulance to A&E where the wounds were dressed and I had a tetanus shot, and was prescribed antibiotics. Every nurse and every doctor who saw the bites said I must report it to the police. And so did my friend who runs a dog rescue. So I did. But I really wish I had not bothered. Even though the dog was actually set on me again a month later (but didn't bite, because I stood perfectly still and looked away) to try to intimidate me, the police have taken no action whatsoever.and the CPS decided not to press charges because the first time she "did not order her dog to attack". She did not admit that her dog bit me, only that it "pounced"; her account made it seem like a dog on dog attack in which I intervened. This is not what happened at all! I had a witness but he is my son and they said he was therefore not "impartial". While I am a dog lover and I would hate to see a dog destroyed because its owner is too lazy to train it properly (the dog has no recall at all and does not even know "sit"), I am astounded that absolutely nothing has happened, not even a muzzling order, and no walks-on-lead order either. I would like to know, what does a dog have to do before it's considered a danger to the public? This one lives near a primary school and it's only a matter of time before some terrible tragedy occurs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2018)

By the "dangerous dog act" no matter what breed/size is the dog he must be under control at all times. Even making you afraid/worried is an offence not to mention bitten .
Have you tried to contact ypur local dog warden?dog that bitten once should be muzzled, kept on the lead or both.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That surprises me because the Police took it very seriously when my dog and I were set upon by a loose dog. 

I wasn’t bitten but it drew blood on my dog and the owner received a 12 month Community Order (?) and the dog has to be kept on lead in public.

Speak to Trevor Cooper / a solicitor who deals with Dog Law.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

_ 'Ovcharka'_ is a term unfamiliar to the most but applied to many of the LGD breeds. It is a category of dog not a breed. '_Ovcharka'_ is old Russian and simply translates as_ 'Guardian of the flock' _The Leonberger has sometimes been wrongly identified as an _'Ovcharka' _but it is not.

How do you know it was an_ 'Ovcharka'?_

As owners of 'Ovcharkas' your post just doesn't add up.:Wacky


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Zaros said:


> _ 'Ovcharka'_ is a term unfamiliar to the most but applied to many of the LGD breeds. It is a category of dog not a breed. '_Ovcharka'_ is old Russian and simply translates as_ 'Guardian of the flock' _The Leonberger has sometimes been wrongly identified as an _'Ovcharka' _but it is not.
> 
> How do you know it was an_ 'Ovcharka'?_
> 
> As owners of 'Ovcharkas' your post just doesn't add up.:Wacky


 I live in Hungary where LGD breeds are fairly common.

Our previous trainer owns a Central Asian Ovcharka who looks similar to this one










And there's also the Caucasian Ovcharka which I believe is more popular in the UK


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Zaros said:


> _ 'Ovcharka'_ is a term unfamiliar to the most but applied to many of the LGD breeds. It is a category of dog not a breed. '_Ovcharka'_ is old Russian and simply translates as_ 'Guardian of the flock' _The Leonberger has sometimes been wrongly identified as an _'Ovcharka' _but it is not.
> 
> How do you know it was an_ 'Ovcharka'?_
> 
> As owners of 'Ovcharkas' your post just doesn't add up.:Wacky


Unfortunately the Caucs are increasing in numbers in the UK, & seem to be favoured by people in urban/suburban areas, the exact environment where dogs bred for remote & quiet environments shouldn't be & where they will be most stressed.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Unfortunately the Caucs are increasing in numbers in the UK, & seem to be favoured by people in urban/suburban areas, the exact environment where dogs bred for remote & quiet environments shouldn't be & where they will be most stressed.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


We're aware of the growing popularity of this type of dog, especially in areas it was never intended to be bred for or raised in, and are shocked that breeders allow any Jack the lad or Jackie the lass, to become an owner regardless of the property that owner might live in.
Arrogance combined with complacency is the downfall of everyone and, unfortunately, in the respect of these types of dogs, theirs too. 
It is not just my considered opinion that cossets the notion that it's time for ownership restrictions to clearly established. Restrictions that would see such dogs barred from being raised amongst the concrete and the mortar of heavily populated areas, not just for the sake of the people but, more importantly, for the sake of the breed and its reputation.

I see the original post as bait because 'Ovcharka' was the specific target and not big dog or C/O or Newfie or Pyr'

I'd also be curious to know how serious the apparent dog bite was to warrant the call out of an ambulance and the attendance of its crew?:Wideyed


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Unfortunately the Caucs are increasing in numbers in the UK, & seem to be favoured by people in urban/suburban areas, the exact environment where dogs bred for remote & quiet environments shouldn't be & where they will be most stressed.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


 A nightmare


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Zaros said:


> I'd also be curious to know how serious the apparent dog bite was to warrant the call out of an ambulance and the attendance of its crew?:Wideyed


I was thinking that, it doesn't make any sense, a dog attack to warrant an ambulance, I would have thought the police would have taken strong action against the owner.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Vambo said:


> I have two springers and when walking them at the park, I was attacked by a huge bear-like dog, (an ocvharka) and bitten on the side and on the arm. It was an unprovoked attack apart from the fact that one of my dogs was growling quietly as he sat, on the lead, in between my legs as I sat on a bench. I had to go by ambulance to A&E where the wounds were dressed and I had a tetanus shot, and was prescribed antibiotics. Every nurse and every doctor who saw the bites said I must report it to the police. And so did my friend who runs a dog rescue. So I did. But I really wish I had not bothered. Even though the dog was actually set on me again a month later (but didn't bite, because I stood perfectly still and looked away) to try to intimidate me, the police have taken no action whatsoever.and the CPS decided not to press charges because the first time she "did not order her dog to attack". She did not admit that her dog bit me, only that it "pounced"; her account made it seem like a dog on dog attack in which I intervened. This is not what happened at all! I had a witness but he is my son and they said he was therefore not "impartial". While I am a dog lover and I would hate to see a dog destroyed because its owner is too lazy to train it properly (the dog has no recall at all and does not even know "sit"), I am astounded that absolutely nothing has happened, not even a muzzling order, and no walks-on-lead order either. I would like to know, what does a dog have to do before it's considered a danger to the public? This one lives near a primary school and it's only a matter of time before some terrible tragedy occurs.


Like @Lurcherlad I too am surprised the police have taken no action. Here in the US where the laws are looser about "dangerous dogs" any bite that results in medical attention has to be reported by law - the attending medical personnel are required to report it. Is that not the case in the UK? 
That you were transported by ambulance would make me think even more the bite would be recorded by emergency personnel and the police would want to at least file a report.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Just to add, even if you were intervening in a dog-on-dog attack, a serious bite to the arm requiring an ambulance would definitely be taken seriously by the police. There's something not adding up here...


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I thought a dog bite had to be reported by hospitals in this country too.

I’m very surprised that the police haven’t taken action especially as there is an implied threat


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Sarah H said:


> Just to add, even if you were intervening in a dog-on-dog attack, a serious bite to the arm requiring an ambulance would definitely be taken seriously by the police. *There's something not adding up here..*.


It doesn't does it.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I don’t believe for one second that the police are not taking a dog bite seriously. I’m afraid your claims don’t ring true for me; they’re too far fetched.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...-terrier-dangerous-dogs-act-attacks-delivery/

I recall them taking this one seriously!!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Calvine said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...-terrier-dangerous-dogs-act-attacks-delivery/
> 
> I recall them taking this one seriously!!


I know I shouldn't, but this made me laugh!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Calvine said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...-terrier-dangerous-dogs-act-attacks-delivery/
> 
> I recall them taking this one seriously!!


There was a chihuahua that also attacked a postman/woman that went to court.

The court sided with the chi owner though but still it was in the papers...it got that far.

I think if you look enough there is all sorts of breeds taken seriously by police for biting/attacking/chasing that make local headlines, some in national news too.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Sacremist said:


> I know I shouldn't, but this made me laugh!


Me too . . . did I read correctly that the ''victim'' waited six weeks to report this vicious brute?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calvine said:


> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...-terrier-dangerous-dogs-act-attacks-delivery/
> 
> I recall them taking this one seriously!!


Do you what happened to the dog


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> Do you what happened to the dog


He was returned home. The man apparently told the police the Yorkie was the size of a border collie.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Jobeth said:


> He was returned home. The man apparently told the police the Yorkie was the size of a border collie.


Thank You..... poor little dog.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Jobeth said:


> He was returned home. The man apparently told the police the Yorkie was the size of a border collie.


Men have that problem when relating the size of certain objects


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

havoc said:


> Men have that problem when relating the size of certain objects


:Wideyed :Hilarious Ooh you are awful !


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> :Wideyed :Hilarious Ooh you are awful !


I was talking about fish - fishermen always talk about the one that got away being massive. What did you think I meant


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

havoc said:


> I was talking about fish - fishermen always talk about the one that got away being massive.


Of course you were !


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Siskin said:


> I thought a dog bite had to be reported by hospitals in this country too.
> 
> I'm very surprised that the police haven't taken action especially as there is an implied threat


No they don't have to be reported in the UK.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

This bit annoyed me:



> Miss Settimo-Bovi went on: "My dog is not vicious. He's not a Rottweiler; he's a little Yorkshire terrier. I live on my own and he's very protective of me.
> 
> "He just likes to chase. Show me a dog who doesn't like to chase.


While I think the postman is a bit of a knob it doesn't change the fact that it's unacceptable for _any_ dog to chase, not just big dogs of a certain reputation.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

simplysardonic said:


> This bit annoyed me:
> 
> While I think the postman is a bit of a knob it doesn't change the fact that it's unacceptable for _any_ dog to chase, not just big dogs of a certain reputation.


Agreed.
I also don't like the equating rottweiler with "vicious" and yorkie with "not vicious."


----------



## Vambo (Mar 2, 2012)

There is a glitch where I have not been able to reply to my own post.


----------



## Vambo (Mar 2, 2012)

OK, I went to A&E mainly because it was the only way to get a tetanus shot late at night, and one of the paramedics thought I should have an X ray in case of pieces of tooth in the wound. I went by ambulance because I was too shaken up to drive myself the 30 minute journey. I am sure the dog is a caucasian shepherd and I thought "ovcharka" was just the Russian word for "shepherd". I did not know there was more than one type. When the people first got the dog they told me its breed, at the park.


----------



## Vambo (Mar 2, 2012)

I am astounded at the police inaction and I am glad I am not the only one who thinks there is something not quite right about it.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Jobeth said:


> He was returned home


Phew, that's a relief: I had visions of the poor little thing languishing for years in a ''condemned cell'' wearing a tiny prison suit!


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

havoc said:


> I was talking about fish


I thought you were talking about kangaroos.


----------



## Furfection (Jun 11, 2018)

Sacremist said:


> I don't believe for one second that the police are not taking a dog bite seriously. I'm afraid your claims don't ring true for me; they're too far fetched.


Necroposting I know but anyway..

My family had problems with a very dangerous dog (around 40 kg or so) in my area.
It bit our dog (a very placid elderly animal of 15kg on 3 separate occasions completely unprovoked).
The 3rd time was on the carotid artery area which required substantial vets work - stitches etc.
It bit another dog (tiny little dog) and caused severe injuries - who reported it to the police with my knowledge. That same time, it bit me on the shoe, tearing part of my sole off.And only stopped its efforts to attack when I kicked it very hard on the chin. After which it got put on its lead again.
It was known to other resident neighbours for other attacks.
Other dog owners made a complaint (that I know of alone). The dog may have killed another dog in the area.
This is an area where young children play in the street, often with toy sized dogs. Basically a tragedy waiting to happen.

I collated complaints of other victims in the area.
The same day I initially reported it to the police, 10 miles away a child was killed by a dog.
I have a legal background and made my initial report firmly, fairly, diplomatically and professionally, with the eye witness testimony of a snr Magistrate.
But really, the police tried everything to try and wriggle out of doing something. A 10 yr old boy was walking this known violent dog OFF the lead! After a load of rubbish, I escalated it to a formal complaint against the officers to the snr Constabulary. The police finally did something about it. All I was asking for was the offence to have been recorded, the vet bills reimbursed and a marker put down regarding future incidents with the dog ie keep it on a lead, under control at all times. What I would say to people is escalate your complaint, speak to neighbours and the media if necessary, to prevent attempts at police "fobbing off".

The police were an absolute disgrace in this case. I think it really depends which part of the country you are in.

I love Ovcharkas, which is why I was nosing at this thread. But the idea of them becoming a common suburban dog choice really worries me.
As I recall "non aggressiveness" was considered a fault back in Russia. I'm sure there are lovely gentle ones about with terrific owners... but you're always going to get one idiot who's dog (whatever breed) attacks and they say "ohh gosh he's never done this before" (to the 5th victim).


----------



## Furfection (Jun 11, 2018)

simplysardonic said:


> Unfortunately the Caucs are increasing in numbers in the UK, & seem to be favoured by people in urban/suburban areas, the exact environment where dogs bred for remote & quiet environments shouldn't be & where they will be most stressed.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


Exactly. I plan on having one in the future. But not til I live on a farm or similar place with completely failsafe high, secure fencing.
Even the Russian police and army use them only in specific circumstances. Why should the general public and their pets have the risk of an Ovcharka snapping? Russian friends all say to me "these are not normal dogs and require segregated space". I've seen them. They're incredibly powerful AND protective. The latter being the big concern, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

Old thread people.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2019)

danielled said:


> Old thread people.


They know 


Furfection said:


> Necroposting I know but anyway..
> .


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

danielled said:


> Old thread people.


@Furfection has acknowledged that


----------



## Furfection (Jun 11, 2018)

danielled said:


> Old thread people.


Correct. I went searching Ovcharkas out of interest and noticed this thread. I didn't read the background as its all ancient history now.
And hopefully all sorted to people's satisfaction long ago.

But I'd say one thing to people who experienced a dog attack on themselves or their pets.
And thats that certain police officers/even certain forces will try and fob you off. They'll use all sorts of tricks - pretending on the law, stalling for time, sitting on the fence, hoping it will all go away etc etc.

So what I think is, people need to be firm with the police, to know their rights and escalate formal complaints or even use the media if necessary.


----------

